# My New Scale



## joem (Aug 27, 2012)

This 440 lb floor scale will help me buy boards on the spot when I cold call computer stores. I always offer my pick up as a free service to computer stores but those who will only want me to pay them will appreciate this. It also keeps my recycler fairly honest.


----------



## Jimmi (Aug 27, 2012)

WOW!!! That's a sweet scale! Way more portable than mine. How much did that one run you? 

It's nice walking in with the wieght (both tare and net) written on the boxes. Always fun to see what their scale says huh? not that there are any dishonest people out there. Just some fibbing scales...


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 27, 2012)

It's obviously broken as a display, an AC adapter and a crayon
weigh more than zero! :lol:


----------



## Geo (Aug 27, 2012)

glorycloud said:


> It's obviously broken as a display, an AC adapter and a crayon
> weigh more than zero! :lol:



funny, i was thinking the same thing. :lol: :lol:


----------



## joem (Aug 27, 2012)

Geo said:


> glorycloud said:
> 
> 
> > It's obviously broken as a display, an AC adapter and a crayon
> ...



hehehehe
The crayon is for size and I pressed zero after I put the items on.
I weighed all my kids on it and the numbers are correct.
$90 bucks on ebay, made in the USA and warranty.
I want to buy towers as per pound as well as loose boards.
It runs on 4 AAA and has adjustable feet so I can bring it in the van where I want.
It also look great when taking pictures of my stuff to put on ebay.
and it's shiny too.


----------



## Geo (Aug 27, 2012)

all in all, a very nice looking scale. i would say you got a good buy on it.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 27, 2012)

Geo said:


> glorycloud said:
> 
> 
> > It's obviously broken as a display, an AC adapter and a crayon
> ...



I guess its all according to which side of the scale your looking at it from. Buyer or seller! :mrgreen:


----------



## MMFJ (Aug 28, 2012)

Note that none of the scales on eBay (at least, the ones I've seen and certainly not the 'cheap' ones...) are LEGAL FOR TRADE in the US. 

There are often even more stringent requirements in different cities/counties, etc. (you should check with your local laws....)

While 'scales are scales', for the most part, that's true, the ones marked LEGAL FOR TRADE are slightly more accurate, and they have the 'blessing' of the local authorities....

I don't recommend getting caught with the wrong scales.......  


(btw, I used one similar to that pictured for hundreds of buys, then I noticed one day that the same box, weighed several times, showed a different weight every time! Moving the box slightly here/there or just pressing down on it a bit, etc. would show as much a .5lbs difference! - a good argument for spending the bucks for the LEGAL FOR TRADE ones - certainly if the 'wrong' weight is higher when you are buying!)


----------



## joem (Aug 28, 2012)

MMFJ said:


> Note that none of the scales on eBay (at least, the ones I've seen and certainly not the 'cheap' ones...) are LEGAL FOR TRADE in the US.
> 
> There are often even more stringent requirements in different cities/counties, etc. (you should check with your local laws....)
> 
> ...



It's the same here but I was using a bathroom scale to weigh stuff. It did not look professional. I always round up cents to the next dollar or two anyway. It keeps the customers happy and they call me back so it's all good.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 30, 2012)

glorycloud said:


> It's obviously broken as a display, an AC adapter and a crayon
> weigh more than zero! :lol:


It's possible it was tared after the items were put on the scale to make it zero out. 

I have one of those, it's a platform scale, but I only paid around $60 -$70 (brand new), which included the shipping and mine has the weight capacity of 660 lbs. I even bought it on eBay, around 3 months ago. It's a Horizon brand scale, and the model no# is CR-3115. It's a good scale to take with you if you're going to be dealing with weights against someone else's scale. Amazon sells them for $59.00. I'm not sure if shipping is free.

Kevin


----------

